# Anyone into cars?



## Miss B (Jul 22, 2007)

Just curious if anyone here is into cars, and if so what type?

I'm actually a moderator on a Mazda forum. My partner, Ant, got me into the Mazda's - back when we first started dating, he had a 2003 Mazda6 Classic sedan. Modifications included custom twin cannons by Rob Bliss, 17" rims from the Mazda6 Luxury Sports, sports grill, auto lights on/off kit, LED indicator mirrors, brushed metal fuel cap, modified dual stoplights, eyelids, lip spoiler. Here is a pic:







More mods were planned, until this happened:






Some idiot in a beat-up old Ford Falcon drove across an intersection without right of way. The cars impacted head on at 60km/hr - Ant's car was a complete write-off and was paid out by our insurance company. This accident happened just over twelve months ago, and Ant is still having regular physiotherapy to treat neck and shoulder injuries. We are also finalising a compensation claim against the driver of the other vehicle. Our lawyers are expecting the matter to be settled shortly.

At that time, we also owned a Mazda3 SP23 hatch in Lightning Yellow, which we had purchased brand new just three months prior (March 2006). The Lightning Yellow was a limited edition colour available only in the SP23 hatch - with just 120 sold in Australia. 






We had big plans for this car, including: custom twin exhausts, full AutoExe body kit, black racing rims, 20% tint, etc etc. However, in October last year we purchased a very expensive block of land and with the mortgage came the difficult decision to say goodbye to our Mazda3 :cry: We put the SP23 on the market and went in search of a replacement.

Now, we drive this:






2003 Holden Barina SRi - it's a little pocket rocket! These things are massively underrated, if you've ever had the chance to drive one you will know what I mean! It's just a fantastic little car and we couldn't be happier with it. We both work in the CBD, so it's pretty much our little weekend toy  It's got a 1.8L engine, Irmscher bodykit, cold-air intake, K&N High-Flow air filter, sports suspension, 16" rims, traction control, personalised plates, and plenty of other goodies 

Still love my Mazda's though


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 22, 2007)

I used to be more into cars than i am now... reptiles kinda took over!

not the best pics, but all i could scab up quickly without looking too hard! lol

this was my pride and joy! i still miss this car terribly! i had to sell it as it kept getting broken into and vandalised where i used to live..... 

was a 1990 Ford Laser TX3 Turbo 4wd (quite worked too!) 
















now i drive this....
1995 Nissan Bluebird SSS


----------



## Miss B (Jul 22, 2007)

Very nice Matt! Prior to the Mazda6, Ant had a Ford Telstar TX5 Turbo


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 22, 2007)

i perfer muccles like toranas powerful v8s and stuff


----------



## cma_369 (Jul 22, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> i perfer muccles like toranas powerful v8s and stuff


Same... im more of a holden lover but you cant beat some of the older fords such as the mustang and the t bucket.

But this holden concept is a pice of artwork...the effij( my dream car)












Went and saw it at the 05 sydney car show or whatever it was called.


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 22, 2007)

yess i totally agreee i like holden but some old fords are pritty cool but sore are old holdens


----------



## Teamsherman (Jul 22, 2007)

I drive a car to work and other places.


----------



## Miss B (Jul 22, 2007)

Teamsherman said:


> I drive a car to work and other places.


 
Lol, I take it that you are not a car enthusiast then


----------



## Retic (Jul 22, 2007)

Not a car nut by any means but I love rotaries so the RX8 appeals to me. 
My aim in a couple of years is to import a Lotus Esprit S4, perfection in my eyes.


----------



## Retic (Jul 22, 2007)

That says it all for me, No Known Cure LOL.


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 22, 2007)

Haven't been to the holden and ford car show in Sydney for a few years but I was floored when I went.... SOooooooooooooo many pretty cars. <3 hehe.


----------



## temp_id (Jul 22, 2007)

my family has been into cars 4 as long as I can remember. brother had an xc falcon fully workd and my cousin and his xd v8clevland with a 9in detroit locker. and as matt said reptiles took ova now I am working on a project car with the old man. its an alfa romeo in top condition but now lookin a sellin up.
my dream car thou has always been the RX7


----------



## Retic (Jul 22, 2007)

Is there really a show just for Holdens and Fords ? What if you like proper cars ?



Tatelina said:


> Haven't been to the holden and ford car show in Sydney for a few years but I was floored when I went.... SOooooooooooooo many pretty cars. <3 hehe.


----------



## stary boy (Jul 22, 2007)

this is my ride, pretty sweet... you should here the engine... goes a bit like this


put put put chuggg clank bang boom


----------



## Retic (Jul 22, 2007)

Well at least Llama power is eco friendly.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Here's mine*

Here's mine. Nothing special. Just a Holden. Oh hang on, Holden is special:lol:


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 22, 2007)

I drive a 2006 Mistubishi lancer VR-X.
I was 18 when i got it (19 now) and it was my first car. 
























(no i didnt pay for it... no way i could afford $36,000!)


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jul 22, 2007)

This is my pride and joy, got lots of plans to modify it, but am happy with it for now. GO HOLDENS


----------



## Retic (Jul 22, 2007)

I just can't get excited about run of the mill family cars. People stick chrome wheels and dustbin exhausts on them but they still look like family cars.


----------



## method (Jul 22, 2007)

My boring stock  lots of upgrades planned but when your a college student moneys a bit tight 

few month old photo too, tis about 100x dirtier with a nice key down the back left side :x


----------



## stary boy (Jul 22, 2007)

boa said:


> I just can't get excited about run of the mill family cars. People stick chrome wheels and dustbin exhausts on them but they still look like family cars.


 

yep... its like putting a big spoiler on a mini van people mover or something, just looks stoopid


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 22, 2007)

well this is our family car - mitsubishi challenger


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 22, 2007)

and this pic is from google - our car has one of those cool long fins at the back - kinda like silverbeasts


----------



## jessejames (Jul 22, 2007)

This is what i am currently building/ modifing. Current build has been going for around 2 yrs. I have a lot of new parts to go on this car. Spent heaps so far and no where near finished.











Its a 1975 XB Coupe


----------



## bump73 (Jul 22, 2007)

can't get excited by new cars, exception being the lotus elise and exige..
for me nothing beats the original mini, Not the *******isation of an icon made by BMW..

Here's mine it's a work in progress but i love it.. The same age as me which means i just can't give up on it


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

I've posted pics of my baby before....

Heres Scarlett..... all original (well as much as can be) 1974 Datsun 260z 2+2 Sports Coupe, imported version of L26 2565cc straight 6 engine.

Totally rust free.... 85,000 original KILOMETRES (woohoo).... originally bought as a rally car in WA... never won anything major but I'm only the 3rd owner.... Until i brought her back to life she had been sitting in a garage for 12yrs untouched and still kicked over 

Converted drum brakes to discs, 2.5inch exhaust back from the manifold with drop tip (but not doof doof ugly ), triple kingston webber carbys goin in next week ....

All orginal interior (minus old radio that kept elecocuting (sp?) me!!!!), original optioned air con WOOHOO....

Resprayed approx 6yrs ago in 2pac 'Scarlett Red'.

Contimplating having a transmission upgrade when i quit buying snakes LOL....

Shes my pride and joy..... and also a daily driver.... i dont see the point in keeping such beauty under wraps.... although in a couple of years she'll be a weekend only driver :cry:


----------



## bump73 (Jul 22, 2007)

********isation*

WHOOPS

Didn't think that was a bad word....my bad


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

interior needs a bit of love, will get the carpet redone but the seats are in excellent conidition...

original rims... unforunately the only badge left is the Z badge as she was debadged for racing...

the back shot wasbefore i had the exhaust done....


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 22, 2007)

love the car swing, datsun took the E-type jag and made it prettier


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks bredli... she is beautiful.... and yep stole the e type made it prettier and affordable... too bad it all went down hill the the skylines came in:x:lol:

240z & 260z are the ONLY japanese made cars to be giving classic status according to Shannons Classic Cars....


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 22, 2007)

jessejames said:


> This is what i am currently building/ modifing. Current build has been going for around 2 yrs. I have a lot of new parts to go on this car. Spent heaps so far and no where near finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is definitely worth pourig $$$$$$s into. Good luck with the build Jess, I love the XA-XB coupes, they are one of the most appealing of all the muscle cars. I always wanted an RPO83, way back when everyone had no idea what they were, now they are pulling equivalent dollars to Phase IIIs.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

boa said:


> I just can't get excited about run of the mill family cars. People stick chrome wheels and dustbin exhausts on them but they still look like family cars.


 
LOL couldnt agree more :lol:


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 22, 2007)

WOW! i like many of these cars! 


oh, and nikki_elmo, they're called spoilers. they're meant to keep the car on the road (like formula 1 cars) but are purely for decoration as you have to go around 200 or 300 for them to do anything! Pointless really, but they look good when they aren't too big!


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 22, 2007)

ours was there when we got it - second hand ,almost new, its not that big as the ones on the previous pics


----------



## aspidito (Jul 22, 2007)

*Best of both worlds*

I cant work out what turns me on more, strap a woma in the passenger seat & hit 100K's in around 5 seconds, best of both worlds!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jul 22, 2007)

my toy


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

nice slimebo..... specs????


----------



## Kahlia (Jul 22, 2007)

This is my turbo toy, although dont drive it as much these days as it tends to attract unwanted attention from the boys in blue....


----------



## Retic (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't think there would be many agree with that, you don't get much prettier than an E Type convertible. 



bredli84 said:


> love the car swing, datsun took the E-type jag and made it prettier


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

nah i agree with that..... the early Z's is a poor mans e type... or corvette.... which ever way you wanna look at it :lol:


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

Kahlia said:


> This is my turbo toy, although dont drive it as much these days as it tends to attract unwanted attention from the boys in blue....


 
Eyes twitching..... blood boiling with RAGE.... GRRRRRRRRRR stupid skylines!!!!!!


----------



## Kahlia (Jul 22, 2007)

Oi.........no need to be like that.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

why not??? IMO skylines are worthless pieces of poop that wrecked the entire nissan sports image.... not nessiciarily (sp?) the car itself but the fricken douche bags that drive em..... they are mass imported now and you can show me NO skyline that has a wow factor... nor the performace to back it up....

I am entitled to my opinion maybe you should go back and see what i drive chicky....


----------



## Kahlia (Jul 22, 2007)

Unlike you I dont generalise on the 'lancer drivers'....your not a fan of R33's, Im not a fan of Lancers....S(%t happens....


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

eeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

do i drive a lancer???

news to me....

and my dads a cop dude.... i dont need to generalise on 'performance' (and i use that term loosely) cars and the trouble they get in.....


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jul 22, 2007)

nice skyline


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

cuddlykylie said:


> nice skyline


 
:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Kahlia (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah i looked at the pic for a sec and thought it was a lancer ha....And yes I do agree that people who drive cars (skylines included )...do stupid things...but you cant assume every driver is like that!!!!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG dude read my posts before posting.... 

And Scarlett is most offended to be called a lancer.....pretty sure the thread is titled 'anyone into cars'


----------



## Kahlia (Jul 22, 2007)

And dont cut sick if people comment on skylines and put all angry faces and crap like that....get over it - they can like them if they want to!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

yep.... and ill still be driving mine in 30yrs time..... unlike those so called performance cars... each to thier own... but real car people know whats worth it.... cant argue with Shannons now can we???


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 22, 2007)

hey mines a lancer


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 22, 2007)

Kahlia said:


> And dont cut sick if people comment on skylines and put all angry faces and crap like that....get over it - they can like them if they want to!



That's right! you should Cut Fully Sik instead!!! C'mon man eaze up a little.

I used to drive a mini. Until i got t-boned on the way to work, have been looking for another one for the past 2 years now. Just can't find them in Darwin.


----------



## Kahlia (Jul 22, 2007)

Dude I never said how long id be driving it for or that it was better than other cars in the first place, all I did was say it was mine and put pics up....................wow im so happy for you that you'll have your car in 30 years. Congratulations. You must be so proud!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> That's right! you should Cut Fully Sik instead!!! C'mon man eaze up a little.
> 
> I used to drive a mini. Until i got t-boned on the way to work, have been looking for another one for the past 2 years now. Just can't find them in Darwin.


 
LMAO nice call....

Mini's are awesome..... there are some really well restored ones around..... its actually really not that expensive to get them frieghted.... and unlike AAE they wont send it to the wrong airport, lose it for a few days, put it in the fridge etc :lol:


----------



## Kahlia (Jul 22, 2007)

thesilverbeast - yeah sorry mate yours is the photo that I looked at first - at a quick glance your names are similar ha ha


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

Kahlia said:


> Dude I never said how long id be driving it for or that it was better than other cars in the first place, all I did was say it was mine and put pics up....................wow im so happy for you that you'll have your car in 30 years. Congratulations. You must be so proud!


 
I am proud.... shes beautiful and relativey rare..... and not disposable like so may cars today....


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jul 22, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> nice slimebo..... specs????


holden 202,turbocharged.around 800hp at the flywheel,650hp at the tyres.ran 9.1 [email protected] last week peddling it.next meeting should run an 8.
0-100 kph in 1.2 sec
0-200kph in 6 sec


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

brakes, suspension, exhaust??? sorry hope you dont mind the questions....


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 22, 2007)

slimebo said:


> holden 202,turbocharged.around 800hp at the flywheel,650hp at the tyres.ran 9.1 [email protected] last week peddling it.next meeting should run an 8.
> 0-100 kph in 1.2 sec
> 0-200kph in 6 sec



What class do you run in?


----------



## Retic (Jul 22, 2007)

I have to ask but why are you 2 girls calling each other dude ?


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 22, 2007)

force of habit :lol:


----------



## Retic (Jul 22, 2007)

Now you're talking, viewed by many as THE best handling car on the road, so light and nimble they will leave the big tanks in their wake. 



bump73 said:


> can't get excited by new cars, exception being the lotus elise and exige..



Mmmmm


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice skyline you have


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 22, 2007)

aspidito said:


> I cant work out what turns me on more, strap a woma in the passenger seat & hit 100K's in around 5 seconds, best of both worlds!



ohh my god!!! so jealous!!! GREAT car mate!!! well done!! 

i notice your in adelaide too! ever want to sell it LET ME KNOW!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jul 22, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> brakes, suspension, exhaust??? sorry hope you dont mind the questions....


its now a full chassis drag car.open 4 inch exhaust.sheet metal 9" full floater diff.4 wheel disc brakes and parachute to pull me up. its also draw through carby fed,NOT fuel injected. its class is SS/BB (super sedan).6 years ago it was running 9.4 sec and still pretty much a street car.


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 22, 2007)

I just have a Ford Laser TX3:


----------



## DrNick (Jul 22, 2007)

Only have the number plates now though :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Jul 22, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> why not??? IMO skylines are worthless pieces of poop that wrecked the entire nissan sports image.... not nessiciarily (sp?) the car itself but the fricken douche bags that drive em..... they are mass imported now and you can show me NO skyline that has a wow factor... nor the performace to back it up....
> 
> I am entitled to my opinion maybe you should go back and see what i drive chicky....


 

Wow, way to start abusing someone you've never met based on what car they drive.
What does what you drive have to do with it? Did anyone start bagging your car or you?
I drive a ute, does that make me a redneck?


----------



## Retic (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes I thought it was unnecessary, we just bought a Getz so I must be a hairdresser ;-)


----------



## Magpie (Jul 22, 2007)

boa said:


> Yes I thought it was unnecessary, we just bought a Getz so I must be a hairdresser ;-)


 
How thuuuper


----------



## nook171 (Jul 22, 2007)

this is mine and my dads car we built for a work van when we lived in n.z it's a 1992 toyota esthima

View attachment 24465


View attachment 24466


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 22, 2007)

nook171 said:


> this is mine and my dads car we built for a work van when we lived in n.z it's a 1992 toyota esthima
> 
> View attachment 24465
> 
> ...


 
I could see the soccer mums lovin' that lol.


----------



## Retic (Jul 22, 2007)

Watch it you, I'll hit you with my handbag. 



Magpie said:


> How thuuuper


----------



## nook171 (Jul 22, 2007)

it's only a 2 seater but it does have a leather couch in the back next to the 20inch subs


----------



## Trouble (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah always been into Holdens
Great cars. Went to QLD raceway yesterday to watch the V8's. It was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Reaper (Jul 22, 2007)

i just sold my little gemini a couple months ago. it was my baby. i love my rotory's, they sound wicked and go like a rocket. a nice rotor always draws attention.
my little gemi ran a 12a turbo mild ported, mtx ems, 9' minispooled diff, larger turbo, custom interior and sound system.
was a wicked little car that absolutly screamed! sold it to make way for other projects.....house!
my next car will be a series 8 RX7, that i plan on doing major work to.

heres my gemi... i miss it terribly!


----------



## nuckles (Jul 22, 2007)

dont start this with cars
I have 1959 fc
1952 hudson wasp
1933 four door ford
and t bucket in the build





not the best pic






bucket


----------



## Miss B (Jul 22, 2007)

Lol @ some people getting very heated in this thread!!

Seriously, chill out! Horses for courses and all that. No need for this 'holier than thou' attitude, different people like different things. One man's trash, another man's treasure etc etc. Sheeeesh.

That said, I like Skyline's - my faves are the R32's.

And whoever said they like RX8's ... sorry can't remember who it was, anyway, my partner and I recently won a place in the Mazda Performance Drive Day. We got to go out to QLD Raceway at Willowbank and track-test the entire range of Mazda performance vehicles - 3MPS, 6MPS, RX8, MX5 and the CX7. Then we got a Hot Lap in an RX8 driven by Dick Johnson. Fantastic day.

I'm not really into older or restored cars. I like mine brand spankin' new and shiny


----------



## Glider (Jul 23, 2007)

I've gotten back into reptiles in the last year or so to try and get my addiction away from my cars! lol

My racecar is a 590rwHP (440kw) 2L Nissan 180sx. What a heart-stopper! Accelerates like the devil and handles really well. And doesn't attract attention on the street either, which is a big plus. 

Modifying it to get where it is now has taken a long long time and it's been off the road for long periods in between, so I just bought a lovely 2002 Honda s2000 (mmmm convertible) as a daily driver. 

When they're both going, it's so hard to choose between them! 

Here's a couple of pics of the racecar...



Cheers
Carolyn


----------



## pythonlover (Jul 23, 2007)

I personally love older muscle cars I own an 86 Vl Calais but would love something older to rebuild one day soon, like nuckles..ooohhhhhh geezzz i started drooling lol i love them older cars.. very bloody nice nuckles!!
Here is mine that was a hunk of junk when i got it now done a little bit of work and she goes alright now and looks a fair shot better lol.

GO HOLDEN!!! haha


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 23, 2007)

*Hit Me I Dare You .*

Go fast motor - 250 2v - elec ign , extractors , mustang auto and std unassisted drum brakes . Woooo Hoooo . :evil:


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Do it up`*



Jungletrans said:


> Go fast motor - 250 2v - elec ign , extractors , mustang auto and std unassisted drum brakes . Woooo Hoooo . :evil:



You should do that thing up. Totally restore it and throw something nice under the bonnet


----------



## stringbean (Jul 23, 2007)

if your into cars watch topgear tonight SBS 7.30pm
awsome show (yes i did post this in another forum, it just seemed more relevant here)


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 23, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> You should do that thing up. Totally restore it and throw something nice under the bonnet



The 250 2v was made by Ford as a sport motor . They stopped after less than 500 because the V8 buyers were complaining . The 250 2v was faster than their 302's .


----------



## NRE-808 (Jul 23, 2007)

thought i might post some pictures of my Majory, she is a 1972 Mazda 808 done up with a monster extend ported 13b with a whole bunch of strong bits to make the wheels turn and the interior is as close to the original colour and what nots as i could get... but still not quite done.


----------



## Olive Xm (Jul 23, 2007)

My XM Falcon


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Restore*



Olive Xm said:


> My XM Falcon




Do a make over on that one too. I'm a Holden man but I'v always loved the old Falcons


----------



## no_tofu_speed (Jul 24, 2007)

Ooooh nice Glider. Almost 600hp at the wheels in 180?? And an s2000 for a daily... Good taste!
The enginebay on ur 180 is so nicely done!
Whats the lag like?

Swingonthespiral I absolutely love your Z!!!!! So nice!!!!!!!
Id love to own a 240.... but goddamn the amount of money they command.... even for a rust ridden one.
However I must disagree with you on the Skylines.... personal opinion is fine and I agree with the idea of each to their own... but the statement
"you can show me NO skyline that has a wow factor... nor the performace to back it up...."
Wow factor for your personally? Maybe not as that is personal.... but goddamn they perform.
The R32 GTR was a groundbreaker.... and the R34 raised the anti by a leap again.
However I do agree with you about a number of the ones on the road, and idiots that drive them.

Anyways. my nickname is a tongue in cheek joke at the car I own.... 
Toyota ae86 Sprinter.
A crappy singlecam aussie-spec as the daily driver til the Jap import GZE Trueno that is in the shed is on the road. A 1.6 supercharged engine not make gigantic power numbers, but its sufficient enough for a little fun considering the car weighs just shy of 1000kg.
Great lil things for motokhana/gymikhana or anything that has curves.


----------



## Vixen (Jul 24, 2007)

slimebo said:


> my toy


 
Do you run it down at the Benaraby raceway slimbo?

Anyway heres my dream car haha, nissan sil-eighty. 





Will have to find you all a picture of my sister-in-law's father car. He owns an immaculate chevy nomad, forget exactly what year model, '57 im pretty sure.


----------



## Miffy (Jul 24, 2007)

Some photos of the cars I have had over the years, I just sold the 911SC yesterday 

Mazda rx-3 coupe red (sorry was before the days of digital camera's)
Mazda rx-7 (had a 12A turbo, mictotech computer and mandrel bent exhaust)
1969 Porsche 911
1999 BMW M3
1978 Porsche 911SC


----------



## hugsta (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a hotted up hiace van, goes like clappers with its standard 2.4 petrol hooked up to a silky smooth standard 5 speed box. Runs on 14x5.5inch rims with light truck tyres, the original white paint job is immaculate and shows absolutely no signs of the car actually having 440,000+km on the clock. Although, it does have a crappy stereo with clarion head unit and stacker, with some fosgate splits, 10" sub and alpine amp. All of which was kindly donated from one of my previous employers......came out of traded in cars.  It also has a fully sik 2" chrome tail pipe.


----------



## benson (Jul 24, 2007)

Gee Darren, now you have to go and make us all want a van!!!!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jul 24, 2007)

VixenBabe said:


> Do you run it down at the Benaraby raceway slimbo?
> 
> Anyway heres my dream car haha, nissan sil-eighty.
> 
> ...



yeah,we mainly test there and run at a few majors each year.we also run at willowbank a couple times a year.i've also taken it to mackay,sydney and darwin.


----------

